# Marriage Seminars in Indiana : Dr. Noah Kersey



## Chris H.

Dr. Kersey just sent me a note about his marriage seminars in Indiana. He has several different formats, some for Christians, and some for non-religious people who are looking to improve their relationships.

The seminars are an all day format with breaks in between.

You can visit his website for more information:
http://www.interpersonaltraininginstitute.com/




Chris


----------

